# Seat Swivel Safety Campaign



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Some swivel seats fitted universally throughout Europe to many brands of both coachbuilt and van conversion motorhomes built from 1998 have been identified as having a potential safety risk. 

Working in conjunction with VOSA (the vehicle Operator Services Agency) the Swift Group has become the first motorhome manufacturer to instigate an official safety recall on all vehicles that may be affected. 

It has been brought to our attention that the swivel mechanism fitted to either or both of the driver or passenger front seats in some motorhomes may be at significant risk of disengaging or de-latching whilst the vehicle is in motion and this could potentially have serious safety consequences. 

In some instances Swift are aware that the swivels will need replacing and letters have been sent to the latest owners advising them of what to do, this ranges from 1998-2004 Bessacarr and Swift brands. 

On the 2005-2006 Ace, Bessacarr, and Swift brands a swivel replacement may not be necessary. In this instance the customers can carry out a simple visual check to see if their vehicles require a modification. Swift have written to all these customers , enclosing clear pictorial instructions on how to carry out the inspection. 

Any vehicle affected by this issue can be made completely safe by replacing the swivels, which can be carried out by any authorised Swift Motorhome dealer or approved repairer and takes 3-4 hours. 

Any owner who is concerned about their Swift Group product and have not received a letter can contact Swift Customer Services by calling 01482 875740. 

All vehicles manufactured on the new X250 cab, launched last October, are not affected by this recall. 

I hope this clarifies the issue for you. 

Kath Powell 
The Swift Group


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seat Swivels*

Hello

Hooray - a recall that does not involve the X2/50.

On a serious note - this type of urgent notice just shows the benefit of having a manufacturer on board the ship.

Russell


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have now received TWO recall letters and have been in contact with Swift since the letter is prominently addressed to Kontiki 655 owners and we have a Kontiki 615. To the best of our knowledge we don't have swivel seats! We will keep on trying to get them to turn but am not hopeful. Perhaps Swift would like to fit them anyway! Seriously though it is good to see a manufacturer being proactive rather than fighting shy of admitting there could be a fault that could cost them money. WELL DONE to the Swift Group - it makes me relieved to be a customer of a responsible manufacturer. We have already had a recall for our vehicle concerning brakes. This was sorted out efficiently and rapidly. 
A company that cares and is prepared to show it - a rare commodity nowadays.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Seat Swivel*

Penguin

If we are still pestering you with letters, do you want to send me your details and I will make sure we update our records.

If you cannot send us a PM then email us at [email protected]

Thanks

Kath


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

How can you check if you are affected ?


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*VOSA Recall History made by Swift !*

*Bravo Peter !*

Well done for making history with the VOSA recall. 8)

Someone who not only talks to Fiat & Peugeot on our behalf 8O 
But can actually get things done with or without them! 8)

Hip Hip !!!

Regards C


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Seat Swivel*

There is no straightforward answer to that.

If anyone is a Swift customer, then we only need to know your specific vehicle and we can check on our records to see if you are affected or not.

I cannot comment on other manufacturers vehicles and what may or may not be on your vehicle. Neither can we comment on anything that may have been retrofitted to vehicles, we are only dealing with Swivels that Swift fitted when we built the vehicle.

The swivels that are affected were not fitted by the base vehicle manaufacturer as part of the cab as they are now.

Kath


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I think I have the same problem on my 2005 Autosleepers Nuevo ES. The swivel locking lever can disengage, particularly when leaning back in the seat, which tends to lift the front of the seat and allows the lever to ride up over the locking pin.

I have tried to remedy the problem by bending the lever down to allow it to locate further down the pin. Would welding a washer, with a diameter greater than that of the pin, on top of the pin solve the problem? I guess gluing a washer on would not be strong enough.

I have asked Autosleepers to comment on the information given by Swift Group. I will report back when they have replied.

David


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi David,

I would not recommend any modifications these are homologated (type approved) parts subject to stringent testing, in addition there is very little space in the mechanism to do anything. 

When we became aware of the problem Swift investigated and commisioned an indepenent engineers report to investigate possible solutions. The joint conclusions were to check all swivels and replace defective swivels.

Swift notified the swivel manufacturers, VOSA and the approval authorities before instigating a recall programme. We also ensured our competitors were made aware of our findings so that they could conduct their own investigations and risk assesments into the problem. 

Clearly we cannot comment on other manufacturers other than recommend if you have concerns you contact them.

Regards
Andy Spacey - Swift


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Andy

Many thanks for your prompt reply. I will follow your sensible advice and await Autosleepers' response.

Swift Group deserve 'brownie points' for their action and the safety campaign. Contributing to this forum helps to inform non-Swift owners. Well done!

David


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I contacted AutoSleepers and they have replaced both my seat swivels. I was told they are investigating which AS models may be affected, but they believe the numbers involved are limited to just one batch of FASP seat swivels. 

David


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Seat Swivel*

Bump.

This may be useful for Lookback and the thread you have started. Dont know how to do that link that Zebedee and DAburleigh have done.

These swivels are universally used throughout the industry.

Regards
Kath


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Just had my swivel seats rectified FOC by Brownhills of Newark. Many thanks for the info folks.

Ian


----------

